# Trial-Tipps



## Sanitoeter (20. Februar 2004)

Ich hätt mal ne Frage an euch Profi-Trialer:

Wie schafft ihr es, z.B. auf 7 Paletten middm Hinterrad hochzukommen?
Ich fahre immer bis auf knapp einem Meter vor dem Gegenstand, auf den ich rauf will ran, den trete ich langsam in die linke Kurbel und mit der Rechten Kurbel schwing ich mich denn auf 4 Paletten rauf... (middm Hinterrad)!
Ich habe in dem einem Video von Kami gesehen (das midder "Autodachtechnik") dass er einfach nur einen normalen Bunnyhop macht und sein Gewicht nach Hinten verlagert!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. Februar 2004)

ich fahre an...verlagere mein gewicht nach hinten...dabei ist es fast egal ob ich manual fahre oder mit beiden rädern den boden berühre...und spanne mich sozusagen wie einen bogen..kurz vor dem hinderniss spring ich ab.....beine gestreckt...und kurz bevor ich berühe hab ich die beine so weit angewinkelt wie möglich....der rest ist nurnoch balancesache...
am bessten ist wenn man das hinterrad nicht derekt auf die kante knallt sonder etwas drüber...das nur der reifen bremst...





so vermeidest du dellen in der felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Loui (20. Februar 2004)

tippen heißt die divise bei so einer situation. mit reißen wirst das nicht wirklich schaffen, vorallem nicht, wenn du nur einen meter vor den 7 paletten stehst. leider kann man tippen nur sehr schwer beschreiben, da es eine gefühlssache ist, da man nicht zu weit unten mit dem vorderrad antippen darf und nicht zu weit oben, sonst fällt man nach vorne bzw nach hinten um. das muss man einfach trainieren. zum tippen ist aber schon viel diskutiert worden, also suchfunktion.


----------



## N3X (20. Februar 2004)

Also bei mir funktionieren Stufen immer nach einer von 2 Möglichkeiten... 

Ich bring das Vorderrad mitm Treter auf die Stufe und zieh das HR nach

oder

Ich zieh das VR auf die Stufe und zieh das HR nach

WIE?

Schaff ich es, vom Boden ohne VR Kontak auf die Stufe zu kommen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2004)

Ihr verweist immer alle auf die Suchfunktion... habt ihr die Suchfunktion mal benutzt? versuchtmal im Trialforum nach eurem eigenen Bike zu suchen oderso... dann findet ihr zwar den Bike Gallerie Thread aber jetzt guckt mal wieviele Seiten der hat und dann guckt mal wie einem da die Suche weiterhilft...

Tippen ist eigentlich irgendwie garnicht so schwer... am anfang wird man glaube selten zu tief antippen da das schon irgendwie refex ist eher über die kante zu springen als sie zu treffen.

Am besten am Anfang bei so ca. 5Paletten? üben und dann steigern.

Am anfang einfach denken andere machen das auch und dann halt versuchen mitm Vorderrad die Kante zu treffen. Am anfang wird man wohl sehrsehr hoch auftreffen so das einem der Lenker gegen den Körper geschleudert wird und das ganze dann mehr Treter als Antippen ist. Irgendwann kommst du aber immer tiefer udn je tiefer du antippst je mehr kickt es dich nach oben.
Ab dem Zeitpunkt ist dann die richtige Lernphase. Denn es passiert dann schonmal das man mitm Vorderrad an der Kante klebt und das Hinterrad höher als das Vorderrad kommt... ist aber irgendwie doch meist ganz gut Kontrollierbar...

Ronny


----------



## King Loui (20. Februar 2004)

naja wie man es nimmt mit dem kontrollieren. mich hats mal so auf meinen lenker gehauen, das ich mir 2 rippen gestaucht hab, seit dem ist die unterste rippe auf der rechten seite nach innen geknickt und die linke steht leicht raus  .


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Februar 2004)

Autsch...


----------



## wodka o (20. Februar 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr verweist immer alle auf die Suchfunktion... habt ihr die Suchfunktion mal benutzt? versuchtmal im Trialforum nach eurem eigenen Bike zu suchen oderso... dann findet ihr zwar den Bike Gallerie Thread aber jetzt guckt mal wieviele Seiten der hat und dann guckt mal wie einem da die Suche weiterhilft...


Du kannst nur nicht suchen! Da stellste halt ein "Zeige Ergebnisse als Beiträge" und dann findeste die Sachen auch in so´nem Riesenthread wieder.


----------



## N3X (21. Februar 2004)

Und da gibts sicherlich kein Video wo man sich das sehr genau anschauen kann, oder?


----------



## wodka o (21. Februar 2004)

N3X schrieb:
			
		

> Und da gibts sicherlich kein Video wo man sich das sehr genau anschauen kann, oder?


Was? Tippen? Da kannst du so ziemlich jedes Coustellier Video nehmen...


----------



## Sanitoeter (21. Februar 2004)

Yo, ersma danke leutz...

Middm antippen hab ichs schonmal bei 3-4 Paletten versucht.. na ja...

Ich glaube, das müsste ich wirklich mal üben... ich jedenfalls krichs noch nit hin...

Ach Kami? Das Bild kenn ich doch irgendwoher!! Und vor allem den Ort! *fg*
Hochschule Bremerhaven rulz...*ggg*

Na ja... Übung macht den Meister...

Danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (21. Februar 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> Yo, ersma danke leutz...
> 
> Middm antippen hab ichs schonmal bei 3-4 Paletten versucht..



Nimm mal fünf, is einfacher.


----------



## N3X (22. Februar 2004)

Also ist da jetzt mehr weniger oder was?

Ist das Antippen einfacher wenn die Stufe höher ist?

Hmmm gibts nen spezielles Coustellier-Video das zu empfehlen wäre?

Werd am Dienstag mitm Bommelmaster bissel was ausprobieren!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. Februar 2004)

Ja im Prinzip brauch man zum antippen nen geweissen mindest Winkel und bei 4 Paletten kann man nicht wirklich antippen. Also so 65 cm eigenen sich wunderbar um das zu üben. Wenn mans begriffen hat lässt sich das relativ schnell steigern....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Februar 2004)

N3X schrieb:
			
		

> Und da gibts sicherlich kein Video wo man sich das sehr genau anschauen kann, oder?



Ich hab ein 2 Minuten TRA video indem er nur tippt (7 oder 8 Palletten) in normaler geschwindigkeit und in Zeitlupe. 
Falls das jemand haben will kann  ich das Heut abend hochladen wenn ich zu Haus bin.


----------



## Terrorist (23. Februar 2004)

ja bitte lade es mal hoch. Währe schon uinteressant wie der Tip, weil mir ist in vielen Vids aufgefallen das man unterschiedlich tippen kann, manche machen ne viertel Kurbel umdrehung manche ne Halbe bis an die kante und während sie drann knallen die andere Halbe, manche kurbeln gar net. also ich mache es eiggentlich mit ner halben Kurbelumdrehung


----------



## Sanitoeter (23. Februar 2004)

Gib ma plz Addy, wo du das hochgeladen hast!!

thx im vorraus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (23. Februar 2004)

Terrorist schrieb:
			
		

> ja bitte lade es mal hoch. Währe schon uinteressant wie der Tip, weil mir ist in vielen Vids aufgefallen das man unterschiedlich tippen kann, manche machen ne viertel Kurbel umdrehung manche ne Halbe bis an die kante und während sie drann knallen die andere Halbe, manche kurbeln gar net. also ich mache es eiggentlich mit ner halben Kurbelumdrehung



Würde sagen, das hängt davon ab, für wieviele Kurbelumdrehungen man nach hinten platz hat. Mit mehr kommt man natürlich höher.


----------



## biketrialer (23. Februar 2004)

@ara: ich hab gehört das du die rolle des boxxenluders in saarbrücken übernimmst.....   
toto


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Februar 2004)

Ok hier ist das TRA tap Übungsvideo mit Zeitlupe am Ende

liegt bei eengoedidee, falls jemand eigenen Webspace hat kann ers ja da drauf laden.

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/tratap.wmv


----------



## N3X (23. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank... Wird sicherlich dabei helfen bisschen weiterzukommen...


----------



## Sanitoeter (28. Februar 2004)

Ich komm aufs antippen nicht klar, wie macht ihr das denn??

Ich habs jetzt anner 4-5 paletten hohen Mauer ausprobiert, erst vorderrad ansetzen (antippen) und was muss ich denn machen? Ich hab einfach versucht da nen netten Bunnyhop raufzumachen, aber das will nicht so recht.... bin entweder am Maueransatz langgeschrabbt oder garnicht erst ran....


----------



## N3X (28. Februar 2004)

Also ich krache bevorzugt mitm RR voll auffe Kante und bleib dann stecken... 
Die Mauer war na knapp nen Meter hoch und ich hatte nen Pflasterstein unter anner Kante liegen.


----------



## Sanitoeter (28. Februar 2004)

RR??
Bashguard?
Unterbodenplatte??

Na ja.. also das midde Kantenrausbrechen hab ich uach schon gelernt, aber dafür brauch ich nicht antippen..*gg*


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2004)

Moin

nicht das vorderrad an der Kante anlehnen sondern das ganze in einem Rutsch aus der Fahrbewegung machen!

Du brauchst schon etwas geschwindigkeit beim Tippen, du setzt dann das Vorderrad an die Kante und es ist dann so das du Quasi mit dem Vorderrad die Kante hoch rollst und der Winkel in dem das Vorderrad an der Kante auftrifft muss nach Geschwindigkeit udn höhe der Kante genau austarriert sein. tippst du zu hoch an wird das Hinterrad nicht genug hochkommen und der Lenker kommt dir einfach nur entgegen und du Prallst komisch gegen die Wand ohne mit dem Hinterrad auch nur annähernd hoch zu kommen. tippst du zu tief dann rollst du zuerst ein stück nach oben aber das Hinterrad kommt zu sehr nach oben das dann der Winkel sich so ändert das das vorderrad entweder an der Senkrechten stehen bleibt oder sogar wieder nach unten rollt! Was ein Krasses gefühl ist muß ich schon sagen 

Hast du den Optimalen Punkt gefunden ist es nichtmehr so schwer! Geschwindigkeit ist dann wichtig. Bist du zu langsam schaffst du es vieleicht nicht das Hinterrad noch auf die Kante zu ziehen, bist du zu schnell gibt es Kontrollprobleme das Vorderrad im richtigen Winkel... an die Senkrechte zu setzten. Ist in allem schon etwas schwieirger aber wenn es einmal geht dann gehts irgendwie. Ich habe meist nur Porbleme mit der Geschwindigkeit.


Ronny


----------



## Sanitoeter (28. Februar 2004)

von wegen antippen und 65 cm, ich fahr 20" !!!!

*nur mal so bemerken will*


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2004)

Mit 20Zoll könnte Antippen etwas schwerer sein 

aber 65cm is doch garnix oder? das sind 4 Paletten? Da kommt jeder ausm Stand hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanitoeter (28. Februar 2004)

ja, deswegen meinte ich ja, antippen schaff ich irgendwie nit...

na ja, ok, werde ich halt auf ewig ein n00b bleiben..*g*

Ach ja Kami??? Wie hoch schafft Reik eigentlich mit seinem BMX nen Bunnyhop?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. Februar 2004)

das letzte mal als wir es gemessen haben lagen wir gleich auf.
92 cm


----------



## Hardtailpride (28. Februar 2004)

jetzt muss i auch ma dumm fragen. setz ich beim antippen das vr auf die Kante auf (das ist das was ich mache) oder muss ich das vr gegen das hindernis prallen lassen (was ich noch nciht kann). Was ist wann effektiver?
Grüsse, Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2004)

gegen die Kante!

Je nach höhe des Hinternisses fährst du dann quasi aufm Vorderrad nach oben!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Februar 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> das letzte mal als wir es gemessen haben lagen wir gleich auf.
> 92 cm



...Was schon ewig her ist...  
Ich wuerde mal sagen mit meinem erleichterten 13kg Black Baby sollte ich den Meter langsam drin haben,wenn es drauf ankommt,aber ich beiss mich da nicht mehr so dran fest, ich sag einfach, er ist für die meisten Situationen bisher ausreichend bemessen gewesen,mitm Echo hab ichs ueberhaupt noch nich genau gemessen...ist aber wahrscheinlich eher niedriger als höher,war schon lange nich mehr Trial fahren leider. 
Und das nächste Mal kann mich das der Sanitoeter eigentlich selber fragen,bin ja oft genug aufm Rad zu finden...  

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. März 2004)

Ich versuch mal antippen so zu beschreiben wie ich es empfinde...

1. Aus langsamer Fahrt (je nachdem), Das Voderrad auf die Kante packen, so dass die Katne "in den Reifen" drückt. Ob mit oder ohne Kurbelumdrehung ist ziemlich egal, je nach Anlauf.

2. Dann ziemlich schnell das komplette Rad parallel nach oben ziehen, ungefähr so als wollte man nen ganz billigen Kinderbunnyhop machen. Dabei schön den Rückpralleffekt des VR benutzen.

3. Bei Bedarf kann man in der Luft das HR noch ein wenig unter sich auf die Kante drücken, um z.B. nur auf dem HR zu landen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. März 2004)

Hm also ich weiß nicht wie ihr das macht aber wenn ich Antippe lande ich eigentich immer auf dem Hinterrad, meist sogar eher Rückwärtsschwung so das ich wieder rutner falle, warscheinlich habe ich einfach immer nur zuviel Schiss bei hohen kanten und fahre zu langsam an...


----------



## N3X (1. März 2004)

OK is mir noch zu bäh...

Andere Frage: Ich krieg das irgendwie nie richtig hin (und Bommelmaster auch) das wir mit Pedalkick irgendwo hoch springen... und dann wenns mal den Gehsteig o.ä. hochgeht kippt das doofe VR wieder runter... Wie schafft man da mehr Höhe und v.a. ohne VR nach unten kippen...?


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (1. März 2004)

meinst du 'nen tretbunny oder so 'nen wheelbasegap (a.k.a. bronco?) direkt auf's hr? ich persönlich sehe "mit Pedalkick irgendwo hochspringen" in mehreren techniken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N3X (1. März 2004)

Also beim Tretbunnyhop setz ich ja das VR auf der Kante ab um das HR nachzuziehen... Das klappt zwar auch ned 100 pro aber egal...

Nein ich denke da an

BWH vor der Kante und dann nen hohen Hop auf die Kante rauf...


----------



## Freestyle Trial (1. März 2004)

Ich wird an deiner stelle es so üben, wenn du mit antreten eine Mauer hoch springst solltes du einfach einwenig dichter ran fahren und dich nicht erschreken wenn das Vorderrad die Kante berührt


----------



## ph1L (1. März 2004)

Also BWH auf ne kante pack ich so nen halben meter hoch...

Technik:

- vor die kante fahren
(Das Vr sollte je nachdem schon ein paar cm von der kante weg sein)

- dann mit'm ersten pedalkick aufs HR gehen

- du stehst jetzt also dank dem ersten pedalkick aufm hr...
dann den schwung für den 2. pedalkick holen der dich auf die kannte bringt
(ALSO SO TIEF GEHEN DAS DEIN GESäß SCHIER DEN REIFEN BERÜHRT)

- jetzt voll durchstrecken und richtig 'kicken' dann hebst voll durchgestreckt ab... nun das rad an den körper ziehen um noch die letzten paar cm rauszuholen.

am besten du schaust dir bei echobike.com das 4. echo video mit TRA an...
der kann das sau hoch und man sieht oft auch den bewegunsablauf super gut.


bitte korrigiert mich wenn fehler in der anleitung sind...


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. März 2004)

Jo so in der Art mache ich das auch, ich stelle mich aber meist etwas schräg, eher so 45Grad ran um näher am Objekt zu sein aber das ist auch wieder sone Macke von mir weil evtl. ist es sogar ein Fehler so nahe dran zu sein!?


----------



## King Loui (1. März 2004)

also ich tipp immer so an:

zu erst fahr ich mal mit höherer geschwindigkeit an, ziehe das vorderrad hoch (ich glaube mit einer kurbelumdrehen, so ganz bewusst ist mir das allerdings nicht) und beweg mich mit meinem oberkörper nach vorne in richtung lenker. so bald ich an die kante anstoße, reiß ich meinen arsch hinter den reifen und das hinterrad schnellt nach oben und ich lande, je nach höhe des ziels auf dem hinterrad oder auf allen beiden rädern zugleich.

ich finde, das tippen ist stark mit der oberkörperbewegung verbunden. wer da keinen richtigen fluss hineinbekommt, macht sich das leben verdammt schwer. das wo man antippt und wie schnell, bekommt man im vergleich zur bewegung, sehr schnell raus.


----------



## Sanitoeter (2. März 2004)

OKE OKE! Ich havs immer noch nicht verstanden, sch(n)eiß egal....

ich bleib einfach beim Tret-Bunny-Hop, wie Stefan Schlie mir das gesagt hat..
Er meint, wenn ich den kann, soll ich den üben, so hoch bis nicht mehr geht und denn erst den anderen krams da lernen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2004)

Hmm ich glaub mit Tretbunny kommst sogar höher! Weil ich glaube nicht das isgendwer Antippt um dann sich noch an das Objekt anzuhängen oder!?

Also Antippen ist für alles zwischen 5-8 max. 9 (evtl. sogar 10)Paletten würde ich sagen..

Ronny


----------



## N3X (3. März 2004)

OH mann.... na irgendwann wirds schon klappen... Ich brauch jetzt erstmal ne HR Bremse auf die ich mich verlassen kann... weil das ding dass ich imho hab ich voll die Kacke... Rutscht ständig durch...


----------



## Sanitoeter (5. März 2004)

Sacht ma...was für Räder habt ihr? bei 9 Paletten noch oben anner Kante antippen? Ähm... ja.... genau...

Aber nochma zum Thema Tretbunny.. ich find die inzwischen schon total einfach...

Ich bin jetzt schon richtig stolz auf meinen Rekord (jetzt bitte nicht lachen.. ich fahr erst seit knapp 4 monaten.. und den tretbunny kann ich erst seit gut 3 wochen) Ich schaff es jetzt inzwischen schon so gut nen halben meter hoch aufs HR (wenn nicht sogar nochn bissl höher) und kann denn oben anner Kante weidahopsen....

Na ja.. Wie mach ich nen Tretbunny:

Ich fahre so knapp nen meter bis halben Meter an die Kante ran, beschleinige mit der Linken Kurbel ein wenig, denn ziehe ich leicht das VR hoch und geb dann mit der rechten Kurbel richtig dampf, so das ich quasi nach oben fahre und hochgeschleudert werde...


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. März 2004)

Hoi

Tretbunny ist glaube richtig auch wenn du das so dermaßen unverständlich geschrieben hast aber ich denke ich weiß was du meinst...


Beim Antippen tippst du nicht an die Kante! Bei 5 Paletten triffst du evtl. oben die Kante, evtl. noch bei 6 aber der Winkel des Bikes in dem du das Objekt triffst bleibt im grunde genommen immer gleich, das heist wenn da 8 paletten stehen dann triffst du mit dem Vorderrad irgendwo gegen die 6te Palette... und rollst dann mit dem Vorderrad an der Wand nach oben...


----------



## Sanitoeter (5. März 2004)

*gg* Musst mich erstmal Sprechen hören..löl   
(kleiner digger schääääääärz)

Oke.. weil ich hab mich schon so irgendwie ein bissl gewundert....

*sich das grad mal bildlich vorstell mit da oben antippen*
Na ja... oke, thx....

  Tret-Bunny-Rulz


----------



## N3X (8. März 2004)

Also ich komm glaub ich auch knapp nen halben Meter hoch wenn ich nen guten Tag hab aber nur mit Roll-Bunnyhop... Beim Treter komm ich nicht klar weil ich die Fußbewegung dabei hab...


----------

